# My NEW 22gallon long tank set-up African Cichlid Fries



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hi guys. Just wanna share my new 22 gallon long tank I just got today from
Mykiss aka Patrick. Took me a few hours to clean the sand and transfer the fish and sand to the 22 long. Finally I'm done. It's plain looking but hopefully a few of you will like it 

2x 16" glass lids
And a 2 footer t5 lighting system (sunblaster) with the reflector


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking great! Love the simple but nice tank layout ^-^


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Few more pictures of cichlids, glass lid and the lighting system


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Finally the last 4 pictures :bigsmile:


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Looking great! Love the simple but nice tank layout ^-^


Thanks for looking. Glad you like it. I'm planning to put one more limestone rock to hide the left side of the heater though


----------



## rdale2 (Nov 16, 2011)

That's a sweet tank. I like the long "landscape" view. What kind of cichlids are those blue ones? How do you like keeping cichlids?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Yes I like how the tank is long also. The blue ones are called Demasoni cichlid and the yellow one is Yellow Lab cichlid. I've been keeping African cichlid for maybe around 2- 2 1/2 years now. As soon as I started a tank, I started with african cichlids and never changed my mind even till now


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice tank! I like the simple design, helps to see the beautiful fish better


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a really nice looking tank. The fish look very interesting. What kind of a filter do you have in there?

I will post a photo of my 22 super long one day soon, if I can find a connector for my camera. It's amazing how different two almost identical tanks can be, once you plant them and add fish. I've got lots of plants in my tank, but the fish are so tiny you can barely see them in a pic. Completely different!

Thank you for sharing your photos. I always feel inspired by other people's tanks.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice setup Clint. Glad to see you get your new tank. Those long tanks have a great footprint.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> Nice tank! I like the simple design, helps to see the beautiful fish better


Yes I agree. And thank you.



Morainy said:


> That's a really nice looking tank. The fish look very interesting. What kind of a filter do you have in there?
> 
> I will post a photo of my 22 super long one day soon, if I can find a connector for my camera. It's amazing how different two almost identical tanks can be, once you plant them and add fish. I've got lots of plants in my tank, but the fish are so tiny you can barely see them in a pic. Completely different!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your photos. I always feel inspired by other people's tanks.


Thanks. I would like to see yours also. I like to see different escape of tanks . Right now, I have a HOB filter that came with my 42 gallon tank when I purchased it. Also it has a sponge filter. What are you running on yours?



jobber604 said:


> Nice setup Clint. Glad to see you get your new tank. Those long tanks have a great footprint.


Thanks. Hopefully I can turn it into a L144 pleco tank planted when the demasoni's get bigger to put in my main tank.


----------

